# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  melanotan side effects

## RBIZZY

i have started my cycle of melanotan1 and i am takein 1mg, or 10 units of melanotan every day. i get facial flushing but no nausia.... does this sound right? i have never used this before stuff before and hear that it causes nausia in users...... thanks everyone...

----------


## WHITETIGER0424

Hey Bro, just thought I would chime in. Never got flushing in the face, but definately got the Nausia.

----------


## 956Vette

The original melanotan has significantly less nausia, and that is a very conservative dose  :Smilie:

----------


## RBIZZY

> The original melanotan has significantly less nausia, and that is a very conservative dose


lol, yeah i thought so, everywhere i read it says to take 10 units because 1mg is the most you should ever take.... i mixed 1cc of bac. water with 10mg of freeze dried powder, so 10 units would equal 1mg right? help me out here bro if you could... what would be a good dose? i can tan fairly easy with u.v. rays alone, so im not a red head or anything like that or near albino... thanks bro

----------


## 956Vette

Can you clarify again which version you are taking? 1 or 2?

----------


## RBIZZY

mt1...and after this bottle i will switch to mt2....dont ask me why..lol, i just wanted to try them both out....

----------


## RBIZZY

bump

----------


## Diamonite

that is a very common dose and the side effects you experienced are completely normal (to taking m1 or m2). 

people can take up to 1.5mg each day. with it still being decently effective. usually they space it out to .5mg and take it 3 times daily. they build up to this level of usage of course because of the sides. spacing out your doses is very effective i've heard.


mt2 is more effective so less of it is needed. (in total mg not the daily dose). but it causes erections and can pass the bbb. head to w w w m e l a n o t a n o r g and check out the forums. lots of great info on both.

----------


## Swiggy

i tan easily after burning and 1mg of mt2 made my skin look dirty. if you tan easily you dont need that much. nausea was a problem and i think it also made my joints ache a bit. start low with this stuff and increase slowly.

----------

